# GRAND MARIAS CAMPING/TROUT



## PERCHGILL (Feb 19, 2012)

Camped four days with two of my brothers at Blind Sucker Campground #2. Our campsite was right on the lake/flooding, away from the chilly breezes coming off Lake Superior where other campgrounds are located. Beavers, loons, geese with their new- born....very nice. Visited a few of the campgrounds between Grand Marias & the Mouth of the Two Hearted River. There are some nice campgrounds in that stretch. The Mouth of the Two Hearted River is a great place to see. Sandy beaches, beautiful stones on the shore of the big lake, bridge over the river, campground, & a log cabin chapel. Traced Hemingway's steps at Seney (the railroad tracks, the bridge north of town where he stood, looking down into the river & watching the trout there). Visited a monument dedicated to Hemingway. It is on the banks of the East Branch of the river, at the campground, about seven miles north of town. The park in Grand Maria's, (Woodland Park), had many people camping there & fishing for whitefish out on the breakwall in the big lake. The fishing for brookies was good. The rivers were too high & fast, but the many creeks in the area held brookies. Lost two flies that my uncle had tied for me. Just too many submerged & fallen timber to use those presious flies, so we used worms with split shot. We caught many & released all. While fishing one spot on the bank, I leaned down into the stream to wet my hand, before handling a trout I had on the line. Went head first into the stream, waders, vest & all! For the most part, the chilly whether & consistent breeze kept the skeeters away. Saw some nice wolve tracks in the area. Thanks to everyone who advised me in the thread I posted prior to this trip....great info (& I never got to the Hurricane River, perhaps next trip). Lastly, if you're so inclined, take a look at my thread entitled "REMEMBERING ROBERT TRAVER" if you have any info regarding him...I'd appreciate it. Great man! [A short amateur video of this trip should be out on YouTube in about three months - see "Get Your Butt Outdoors" on YouTube]. Tight lines.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad you and your brothers had a good trip. Absolutely right about the mouth of the Two Hearted River being a great place to see. Looking forward to seeing your you tube video about the trip.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Gamechanger said:


> Glad you and your brothers had a good trip. Absolutely right about the mouth of the Two Hearted River being a great place to see. Looking forward to seeing your you tube video about the trip.



A fine area indeed.


----------



## kcephoto (Sep 5, 2012)

It's God's country up there.....truly sublime and those native brookies are like no other fish..........


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

No need for a grocery store if you live in the UP. I had fresh walleye and pike for dinner 3 times last week. I smoked and canned 20 suckers last night. Later this week I will be doing up some raspberry jam. I already ate up most of the strawberry jam


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Great report. I'm headed up that way for two nights with my son, haven't been there all year.


----------

